# LFS list



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

This might be a good thing to post in the Local Clubs, etc forum- there's a forum for everyone to post in at the bottom of all the state forums... That's a pretty big list!!


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

where is the little search button ?


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Hope the project goes well for you, thanks for sharing with the rest of us


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice, great project


----------



## Madhun67 (Feb 19, 2008)

Great effort Sir,but please remove Byerlys in ohio as they are unfortunately out of business!
thanks
Dave


----------



## confusion (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks. I will do so.


----------



## Yellow-Cichlid (Feb 28, 2008)

No Vermont stores listed... Needs more work.


----------



## confusion (Mar 1, 2008)

Agreed. If you know of some, let me know, please.


----------

